# New feral, need some help new to this



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok so there arent many ferals up here and our one neighbor on the next street takes care of them, but we have one now our willie is friends with him too lol which is shocking because willie is the king in this house and of course the alpha and boss's everyoe else around! But everyone was seeing this white and black kittie, such a cutie i finally got to see him and we named him patches, we have a feeling his living in the neighbors shed (well on the next street but in their backyard which is across our street, now he is very wary of people, so i have to gain his truust we did put food and fresh water out for him as well! But my mom said she seen him the other day as she was leaving for work and he walked down the street and stopped in front of our house and sprayed our house :?: I am sorry i have ferals that were rescues but never dealt with one directly from the wild u know what i mean! Like i said we dont get very many ferals up here! But this cat doesnt like our other neighbors cats either he just likes willie which stumps me! What is the size allowed for pics, i would love to post a pic for u all but I dont want it to be too big! Also any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When posting pictures, we don't have a size limit, but there are those with dial-up who have to wait quite awhile. Also, it's nice if we don't have to scroll sideways.  We do want to see pictures though! Please post them! 

The feral was marking your house as his territory, so be prepared to hand over the mortgage! It's his house now. Although some cats still spray after being neutered, it's quite possible he's not neutered, and could be fathering many kittens a week. If the weather EVER gets better here in PA, I would try to gain his trust. In the meantime, check the stickies at the top of this forum for trapping and handling ferals in general. It takes a lot of patience, but you can gain Patches' trust.  You have to take things slowly, at Patches' pace. Treats and soft talk are both helpful. If you want to try to tame Patches, we'll be happy to help you. Many ferals can become lovely pets. 

The last two stickies should be most helpful to you! We'll look forward to the pictures.


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for ur reply  I did talk to him gently, and i even told my mom its gonna take alot of time and everything and we need to gain his trust! We only have 2 ferals up here which is shocking and they are both also males! But up about a mile there are these neighbors that refuse to get their cats fixed they believe its natural for them to have babies, i tried talking to them about it but it never worked! Some people just dont understand the importance of spay and nueter u know! But i havent heard of them having kittens recently so thats good, and patches just came up to our house....he did see how i handled willie and everything! And that night he just kept following willie all over the place (by the way willie and midnight are both inside.outside cats, we tried to make them inside kitties but it wouldnt work so we just set ground rules for them both to be in by nightfall and willie goes out for only a lil bit enough to patrol his "hill" and then back in he comes, but i do believe they made friends, when they met their was no growling or hissing or anything at each other and patches was going back to the shed i presume until willie walked away and buy or drive way and soon patches followed lol! It was too cute! I figured he was marking this his house! Im wondering though if the other lady who takes care of the 2 ferals down the street if this is him and hes moved up because of the other male??!?? Im just trying to figure out why patches had spats with all the other kitties except for willie :?: 

And also I do no how ferals can become such lovebugs, my blue was feral and some lady does private rescueing and TNR and they ones she can work on to become friendly she puts up for adoption, the others are TNR! And well blue was one and she just looooves to cuddle although she only cuddles in my room and on me  lol! 


Im gonna check out those stickies and hoping pa weather has a change and turns into spring soon and I will post pics soon, photobucket isnt working for me right now!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can load your pictures here on Cat Photos...at the top of each page...if you want.  

Good luck with Patches. Keep us posted, please?


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

i hope i can post this here, but here is the intro with patches and willie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ahhh, that's nice...two little friends! And so unusual.


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

ya that is very unusal expecially for our willie lol! He is a grump but he just lvoes the dogs and people, but like i said hes alpha on this hill and in the house! He does play with the females in the house he hates midnight tho lol! But i was so surprised but happy at the same time that they were getting along! Patches like i said did growl at the neighbors kittie and not willie he just followed him around! I cant wait for the weather to get warmer so I can go out and try to get him to trust me and he did watch me and willies interactions which i guess is good right?!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that's good, along with treats, soft talk, patience, and interactive toys. Everything helps!


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

OK well now there was a cat fight, I havent seen patches for a few days but I seen him tonite because he was in front of our house fighting another kitite, idk who probly midnight and he didnt go back on the hill right away! Could he have been defending his section and everything and this house! Luckily Willie was inside who also doesnt get along with midnight, hmm at least i know were these cat fights are starting, my mom broke it up luckily! And paches walked slowly to his hill, I hope hes ok its pretty dark in our alley and i was lucky to make him out! Now I am worried, imma have to go out there tomarrow morning and take a look and make sure everything is ok, and i am gonna take some food and water out tonite as well!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, this is bad news, because cats get infections quite easily from bites and deep scratches. That problem shortens the lives of intact, outdoor toms greatly, often to only 2 years.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Is there n way you could manage to confine him indoors ....???? or better yet get him snipped .... he will forgive you and then you can make buddies.????

As long as he isnt snipped he isnt safe ....it took hubs and I the entire morning to catch my three ferals to get them to be spayed .... we thought they would hate us forever but ................. 3 lovebugs,


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

at this moment he doesnt trust us, and i want to gain his trust im not sure if hes intact or not to be honest with all that fur lol! And im not even sure who he got into it with, it ended pretty quickly, imma have to go sit and wait tomarrow! I know the kitties wont hate us forever for getting them snipped all 6 we have now are fixed! Also the neighbor has a few outdoor cats and if we were to accidently trap his that would cause alot of problems ( the neighbor fights with everyone, the other day it was 5 oclock and he had his dogs out which mind u one tried to bite ours when my brother was walking them the one night and he said make ur dogs shut up they should no me by now! I was furious, becaes well apparently they know ur dogs are out and everything they bark, thats what dogs do ecspecially if they feel like u are entering their space u know! Mind u the dog he was talking bout barks at everyone lol hes also an inside dog but loves to patrol and he is on our deck which is secure and our dogs cant get out even tho they are the biggest love bugs ever cocoa just tries to look tuff lol, but we have some issues there) So I am trying to gain his trust and everything i am just still confused on why it likes willie so much lol! It is an older cat and like i said im not sure if parts are there or not! We will just have to take it one day at a time u know!


----------

